# deck repair on JD 111



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Got the engine swapped out,and now I have to repair this
View attachment 15123


View attachment 15124


Since this is the only bad spot,I'm using a "donor deck":
View attachment 15125


View attachment 15126


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Got the pieces cut,and tacked in. Monday, I'll finish welding it in,and paint it .

View attachment 15136


View attachment 15137


View attachment 15138


View attachment 15139


----------

